
Zoom in enhance: a Deep Learning based magnifying glass (part 2) - homarp
https://medium.com/idealo-tech-blog/zoom-in-enhance-a-deep-learning-based-magnifying-glass-part-2-c021f98ebede
======
datitran
We just released a major update of our Keras based image super resolution
project. Now you can super-scale your images and run experiments very easily
with RDNs and GANs.

In particular,

⭐️ We've added some new cool stuff like VGG deep features + GANs to achieve
amazingly realistic upscaled images

⭐️ We provide a few more pre-trained weights as well as some Colab-notebook
tutorials to play around

⭐️ And the best thing our project is now available on PyPI! So you can just
pip install your way to our project

If you want to know all details and results of the new update, check out our
new blog post and also have a look at the documentation.

\- Blog: [https://medium.com/idealo-tech-blog/zoom-in-enhance-a-
deep-l...](https://medium.com/idealo-tech-blog/zoom-in-enhance-a-deep-
learning-based-magnifying-glass-part-2-c021f98ebede)

\- Documentation: [https://idealo.github.io/image-super-
resolution/](https://idealo.github.io/image-super-resolution/)

\- Github: [https://github.com/idealo/image-super-
resolution/](https://github.com/idealo/image-super-resolution/)

\- Colab (prediction): [https://colab.research.google.com/github/idealo/image-
super-...](https://colab.research.google.com/github/idealo/image-super-
resolution/blob/master/notebooks/ISR_Prediction_Tutorial.ipynb)

\- Colab (training): [https://colab.research.google.com/github/idealo/image-
super-...](https://colab.research.google.com/github/idealo/image-super-
resolution/blob/master/notebooks/ISR_Traininig_Tutorial.ipynb)

